# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  خطورة رش العطر على الجسم ...

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

حذر الأطباء في لندن من رش العطر على طرفي الرقبة الذي قد يؤدي الى تكوين بقع واضحة على بشرة الرقبة و هذه البقعة لا يمكن ازالتها الا بواسطة الليزر و يفسر الأطباء ذلك بكون بشرة الرقبة أقل سماكة و أكثر تحسسا من أي منطقة أخرى بالجسم و هي تتعرض لأشعة الشمس قبل الوجه التي تترك بصمتها و تغير لون البشرة و مادة الكحول في العطور ليست هي السبب و انما الزيوت و الروائح و لذلك ينصح الخبراء باستعمال العطر في المناطق التي لا تتعرض لأشعة الشمس..

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ

منقوووووووول ...... تحيــــــــــــاتي

----------


## سيناريو

*مشكوره اللؤلؤ المكنون ويسلمو على الموضوع المفيد* 
*وفعلا  تحصل خطورة من العطر على الجسم *

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووووو أخت سيناريو على المرور

----------


## fatemah

شكرا على الموضوع خيتو انا لا حظت كثير يسون ها الحركة وبالذات كبار السن

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*هل المقصود من البقع الواضحه في الرقبه هو بما يسمى " البهق" يعني فطريات في الرقبه؟*
*وبعدين يوجد هناك عطور مخصصه للجسم فقط يعني كيف يصنعو عطور مضره للجسم ؟  << خوش والله* 
*شكرا لك على هذه النصيحه*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يعطيج العافية اختي ..

تسلمي على المعلومة ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

القلب المرح
شذى الزهراء
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
أما عن سؤالك أختي القلب المرح فهذه البقع تسمى POLKODERMI وهي مثل ماقلتي بيضاء لأن وحده تقول أن أختها صابتها بقع بيضاء في رقبتها يمكن بسبب العطر

----------


## زهور الحب

يسلمووووو على التحذير 
وشكرال على المعلومه

----------


## زهور الحب

يسلمووووو على التحذير 
وشكرا على المعلومه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

زهور الحب
شكرا لمرورك العطر

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*سمعت المعلومه من قبل* 

*<<بس ماتتوب* 

*المفروض الواحد مايكثر من رش العطر بنفس المنطقه* 

*يكون متوازن ...*


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أخي المشرف العام شكرا لمرورك

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

خيتو أمل الظهور شكرا لمرورك وصج على قولتك حنا مانتوب ما ادري ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني لازم تصيبنا قرصه عشان يمكن نتوب

----------


## بسمة انتظار

*معلومة حلوة ومفيدة يعطيك  العافية
تحياتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووو بسمة انتظارعلى المرور

----------


## عاشق الافراح

يعطيك العافيه اختي وتسلمي على الافادة
ننتظر جديدك .. دمت بخير

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يعطيك الله العافية خيو على المرور

----------

